
Men Like to Mansplain Themselves, Study Finds - hellofunk
http://motto.time.com/4433108/men-mansplain-citation-study/?xid=newsletter-brief
======
jcbeard
Ignorant article. It's all over the place, and unfortunately has no supporting
data for the headline. The most backed-up line is: "Academics are more likely
to cite papers that are already well-cited." Well, yes, this is true no matter
which gender you are.

